# MAC Permanent + MAC Hello Kitty Haul



## trincess (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello guys, I'm new to Specktra but not so new to MAC. Here is my latest haul, I know everyone's already tired of Hello Kitty hauls, but well, here is mine =)

Btw, sorry for the weird lighting, makes everything look greenish.






Pretty Baby BP, On the Prowl NP, Delft and Rollickin' Paint Pots (Not HK related), and on the bottom Deep Blue Green Pigment sample





Nice to be Nice LG, Fast Friends LG, Big Bow LS, Popster TLC





My first MAC Palette





Fresco Rose and Rubenesque Paint Pots

Hope you guys enjoy them =)


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 15, 2009)

ooooo.. so jealous.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 15, 2009)

Awesome haul!  Makes me want a new 15 pan pallette!


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy.


----------



## nunu (Mar 15, 2009)

Enjoy your haul!!


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks like it turned out to be more than just a HK haul, I like your palette and fluid liners.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Nice haul!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 15, 2009)

Great haul!! Have fun


----------



## trincess (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone =)


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice haul! I'm loving the paint pots! I almost got Rollickin and Fresco Rose paint pots at my CCO and will get it this time if I ever get the chance to go.


----------



## n_c (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## trincess (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you guys!
GlamQueen, Rollickin' is really beautiful, I definitely recommend it before it's gone for good =)


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2009)

Gorgeous haul!! Enjoy!!


----------



## nico (Mar 24, 2009)

güle güle kullan


----------



## trincess (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_güle güle kullan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
tesekkur ederim =)


----------



## driz69 (Mar 25, 2009)

NIce Haulage


----------



## choosychick (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## chiklita (Mar 28, 2009)

Rubenesque<3


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 28, 2009)

fabulous selection of shadows!! Great Haul!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

Amazing Haul, Güle Güle kullan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have some of my very Favourite e/s: Trax, Juxt, Humid and Shimmermoss


----------



## trincess (Mar 30, 2009)

thank you guys!
wirklich yagmur?? =) Naemlich habe ich sie alle vorsichtig ausgewaehlt


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 8, 2009)

whoa! nice haul!


----------



## kalz (Apr 12, 2009)

Your palette is very nice!! first time ever i seen such nice and cute palette. I want to have that palette of yours !! ehehe


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 12, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## trincess (Apr 13, 2009)

thank you so much everyone! <3


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 14, 2009)

Have fun with your haul!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Apr 28, 2009)

Great Haul!


----------



## britnicroq (May 1, 2009)

Awesome haul! I love all the colors in your palette!


----------



## Yagmur (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_thank you guys!
wirklich yagmur?? =) Naemlich habe ich sie alle vorsichtig ausgewaehlt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry, I haven't seen your post before. Yes, I love that e/s. 
Are you from Germany?


----------



## trincess (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Sorry, I haven't seen your post before. Yes, I love that e/s. 
Are you from Germany? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope, from Istanbul =) Aber ich kann doch Deutsch, ich habe Abitur =)


----------



## Yagmur (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_Nope, from Istanbul =) Aber ich kann doch Deutsch, ich habe Abitur =)_

 
Ich liebe Istanbul


----------

